
Feathers and Fur Fly Over Pterosaur Fossil Finding - zonotope
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/17/science/pterosaur-feathers-fur.html
======
puranjay
Pterosaurs have been such a staple of dinosaur pop culture that you start
thinking they were a relatively "recent" phenomenon. Then you read the
timeline mentioned in the article - 190-230M years - and it blows you away how
long a history this planet has, and now insignificant and short humanity's
history is

~~~
samatman
I’ll agree with short. Kicking off the fifth extinction isn’t exactly
insignificant; more philosophically, I would suggest that significance of an
era can only be appreciated by beings with a sense of the past that reaches
past their own birth, so perhaps this is the only significant era.

------
xupybd
Pay wall :(

~~~
dorkwood
The internet needs some sort of fast, widely acceptable pay-with-one-click
system. If the article asked me to pay 10 cents to read, I'd do it.

~~~
xupybd
I’d love something like that. Even if I had to buy say $10 a month and had
some credits to burn down each month. I don’t however want to subscribe to
every news outlet. There are only a handful of articles I’d read from each.

~~~
samatman
This is close enough to how Brave works that you may as well use it and see
how you like it. Adoption is a chicken and egg problem; be a chicken.

